
When Your Amazon Purchase Explodes - juokaz
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/lithium-ion-batteries-amazon-are-exploding/587005/
======
jonahhorowitz
What strikes me from this article is that they spend so much time on the
batteries and less time on the fact that Amazon is untrustworthy. At this
point, I don't buy anything from Amazon that is more complicated than a
spatula, and even then I'm not 100% confident I won't get one made of lead and
covered in asbestos. When they say that 50% of Amazon sales come from the
marketplace, I take that to mean 50% of Amazon's sales are of fake or
counterfeit products.

